# Any tips for using roasting bags?



## redmike (Jul 28, 2008)

I tried roasting bags for the first time a couple of days ago and again today and didn't like the results.

Two days ago I put chicken thighs and legs plus par boiled potatoes into a bag after oiling then with a brush. I cooked them on Gas mark 4 (350) for 45 minutes and everything came out as if I steamed and not roasted.

Today I tried just the potatoes (oiled) but raised the temperature to Gas mark 6 (400) and left them without par boiling for 45 minutes. 

The bag melted slightly where it was touching the metal pan and now I can't clean the pan properly.

And the potatoes weren't brown.

Any suggestions would be appreciated,

Mike


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 28, 2008)

Your experiences are why I don't use roasting bags.  They are, in effect, another way to braise, not roast.  Roasting, is a dry heat cooking method and that is what gives you the browning for meats and potatoes.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm with Andy M. - they should really be called "braising" bags - since the idea is to trap in moisture during cooking.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 28, 2008)

I gave up on them years ago as well. It seems to me that I feel more rewarded and healthy if I stick to basic cooking techniques without the expensive accessories like roasting bags, special teflon-coated foil, prepackaged seasonings, etc. I can't help but think that some of the plastic from the bags ends up in our food, for example. Good, fresh food, no mixes, no chemicals. That's just me.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 5, 2008)

I only use the roasting bags for the turkey and baking clay.  Yes, clay.  You use the roasting bag to contain the smell of the clay, so that should tell you something.  

While they are good and convenient for keeping my turkey moist once a year, they aren't practical for every day use, and I seem to end up with an extra bag and needing to buy a new box every year because I can never find the ties when the next year comes around.  

Again, great for clay and your turkey once a year, but not for everyday use.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 5, 2008)

I haven't used one in a few years but... I had some beef roasts and veggies turn out really well. Moist and tender and delish.


----------



## redmike (Aug 5, 2008)

*thanks for the replies - seems doubtful there are any buyers*

I ended up having to throw the pan away as I couldn't get the melted plastic off of it.

Mike


----------



## Callisto in NC (Aug 5, 2008)

redmike said:


> I ended up having to throw the pan away as I couldn't get the melted plastic off of it.
> 
> Mike


Interesting...I've never had the bag melt.  I put a metal pan inside the bag and never had any problems.  This is why I do clay.  And when I do turkey it touches the sides of the pan.  What brand are you using?  The Reynolds bags aren't plastic.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 5, 2008)

Not all bags can be used at high temps. Depends on the bags. They should have instructions on the package telling you what temps you can use. I've never had a problem with a "roasting bag" melt - but I always followed the instructions.


----------



## KissTC (Aug 6, 2008)

Mmm...Yes...Interesting thread!

I can see this becomming one of those ever lasting threads.

Here in Gods country, OOrrstraylearemate, we call them oven bags, not roasting bags.

Funny though, we here in Australia also call some female humans 'bags'...In a friendly way of course!! And some we don't want to be friendly with should be roasted 

How about chicken (whole) from frozen to served in 35 minutes?...I kid you not!

One oven bag is needed. Do NOT use the wire thingy OK? Put chicken in bag and seal with a knot...NOT the wire thingy! Assuming the chicken is a standard commercial sized bird, it will be size 12, 1.2kg (about 3lb). Put bagged bird in microwave oven and turn the thing on. For a 700 watt oven you need about 1 minute per 100grams. So a frozen size 12 needs 12 minutes on high (minimum). 15 minutes would be better.

Whilst frozen, bagged bird is being zapped...turn on normal oven at 180c. Then put pot on stove and make a roux. After 15 minutes bird is cooked (sort of). Take care to open bag and pour liquid into pot with roux to make sauce. Put bird in roasting tray and put in normal oven for 20 minutes. After 20 minutes bird is golden crispy and yummy on the outside and tender juicy moist on the inside...

Serve with the pan gravy you made. Along with what ever vege you want...like chips...Mmm, chicken n chips...I will be back in 35 minutes!


----------

